# Wearing your gi and belt in public



## seninoniwashi

I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:

A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?


----------



## Steve

seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?


Honestly, I have no philosophical objection.  But I do find this dorky on an epic scale.  Even just gi pants is pretty nerdy, but to wear the entire ensemble in public is cheesy to the nth degree.


----------



## shihansmurf

I ask my student's not to wear their gi in public. Its tacky and inappropriate.

The closest I ever come to it is wearing my gi pants and tee shirt on the way to and from a workout. I don't wear the gi jacket and belt in public unless I'm doing a demo or at a tourney.

Mark


----------



## MBuzzy

I've done it.  I normally take off the belt and wear a sweatshirt overtop or change out of my top into a t shirt....but I used to train at a place with no locker room and I had to stop to get things on the way home sometimes.  honestly, I see no reason not to and I don't really get embarrassed.  Plus, I'm so used to walking around in uniform all day....I guess I kind of think of it just like my regular uniform.


----------



## Bruno@MT

stevebjj said:


> Honestly, I have no philosophical objection.  But I do find this dorky on an epic scale.  Even just gi pants is pretty nerdy, but to wear the entire ensemble in public is cheesy to the nth degree.



+1.

Though I admit I usually change into my gi pants when I leave home so that I can change into my gi jacket in the dojo. The reason is that the changing rooms are usually occupied by the soccer guys, or have been occupied by the soccer guys. In one case it's overcrowded, in the other the floors are dirty with mud.

That said, I park my car right next to the building inside the sporting grounds, so it's not like I am in public.

Wearing gi and belt in public is fairly dorky, and likely to attract unwanted attention. But as you said, there are no philosophical objections. It is against Genbukan dress code though. We only wear our belt inside the dojo.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

I suppose that I might just assume that he is on his way to class, does not own a car, and wants to keep his street clothes fresh for after class.  

Honestly, who cares?  Given some of the hideous things I have seen people wear in public, a gi is fine by me.  I'd rather see that than openly offensive "message" tee shirts.

Now, he certainly opens himself up to hecklers, but I figure that that is his own affair.  Who knows?  Maybe he just thinks that it is comfortable.  It isn't as if a gi is some kind of mystical holy garment.  My main concern if I were him, hecklers aside, is damaging that gold stitched belt, as those are generally more costly than the gi.  Also, unlike the gi, the belt does have a fair amount of significance in that it was awarded by the school represents his hard work and effort.  If he's wearing the 7.95 Karatedepot.com plain black belt, then those issues are negated.

I figure its no worse than a guy who rides the bus in a three piece suit.  He's not hurting anyone.

Daniel


----------



## derobec

Well, although I always preach the mantra of "each to their own" I've got to admit that this is something which I find ridiculous. Maybe I'm just plain shy, but the idea of leaning against a lamp post at a bus stop while dressed in a gi sends shivers through me, and I don't even practice anything which involves wearing a hakama!

When I go caving I get changed into my suit and put on the hard hat once I've arrived at the location. Seems like the same thing to me.

Regards,
William


----------



## jks9199

Personally...  If you're not a 10 year old, it's dorky.  At least take off the jacket and belt and carry them separately.  

Generally, even if I'm at a full day seminar or tournament, and going out for some lunch or something, I'll at least take off the jacket and belt.  Day to day -- I change before class, and encourage my students to do the same.  Why draw silly attention to yourself outside of class?

But, then, of course... there's the whole Leroy Brown thing from *The Last Dragon*!


----------



## MJS

seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?


 
Me personally, I dont like to wear anything MA related out in public.  Things like demos are different, but to walk around, say, after a class, to the store, waiting on the street for a ride, etc., no, I would not do that.  Why?  Too many people out there, who thrive on seeing stuff like that, and use that as an excuse to challenge you, start saying stupid stuff like asking if you thought you could kick their ***, etc.  

If someone else wants to wear their uniform outside, thats fine with me.


----------



## Drac

MJS said:


> Me personally, I dont like to wear anything MA related out in public. Things like demos are different, but to walk around, say, after a class, to the store, waiting on the street for a ride, etc., no, I would not do that. Why? Too many people out there, who thrive on seeing stuff like that, and use that as an excuse to challenge you, start saying stupid stuff like asking if you thought you could kick their ***, etc.
> 
> If someone else wants to wear their uniform outside, thats fine with me.


 
I'm with you MJS....


----------



## stone_dragone

Full Karategi and black (or any) belt leaning on a light pole at a bus stop (or going to Walmart, Wendy's or the post office, for that matter)...IMHO = massive tool bag.

Wearing karategi pants while carrying top and belt, wearing a tshirt and jacket...no different than sweatpants.

My choice and own personal practice...only the tshirt, socks and drawers that I am going to be wearing under my karategi and workout shoes are acceptable as out-of-practice wear.  They usually go well with jeans and boots anyway...

School related t-shirts or jackets or hats...wear with discretion and know that folks judge your school by your actions and you by the reputation of that school.  I also would recommend against wearing anything that is clearly emblazoned "BLACK BELT," "FUTURE BLACK BELT," or "MY [insert relative here] IS A BLACK BELT (especially when walking with said relative).


----------



## K831

stevebjj said:


> Honestly, I have no philosophical objection. But I do find this dorky on an epic scale. Even just gi pants is pretty nerdy, but to wear the entire ensemble in public is cheesy to the nth degree.



Ditto. 

I wouldn't walk around in my motocross boots, gloves and goggles either. 

Some people just are dying to be recognized for something they are involved in. Dorky on an epic scale sums it up perfectly. 

Of course, I hate wearing a gi even in class.


----------



## Nolerama

I usually wear my gi pants or grappling shorts in public if I'm in a hurry, right before class. They're super comfy.

But I try not to, if I can. I don't want to track dirt into the gym with my just-sat-in-a-funky-pee-stained-train-seat pants/shorts.


----------



## Steve

I usually roll up my gi and wrap it in the belt.  Finding a dressing room/locker room isn't a big deal for me.  I'll change clothes pretty much anywhere, as long as it's got room to breathe.  In fact, because I'm claustrophobic, I'm more likely to change in public than in a bathroom stall or changing room, just because I get panicky within seconds if I don't have at least arms' length around me to move.

Of course, I'm sensitive to kids and won't drop trow just anywhere.  I try to be aware of the females, too, but we share a changing room at my BJJ school, and while I try to look out for the women, it's not enough of a priority to get me to step into one of the windowless coffins my school calls changing stalls.

All of this simply to say, I'll change clothes pretty much anywhere rather than wear my gi around town, although we all get caught unprepared from time to time.  I had to wear my Gameness gi pants into a grocery store once and was very self conscious.


----------



## Steve

K831 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I wouldn't walk around in my motocross boots, gloves and goggles either.
> 
> Some people just are dying to be recognized for something they are involved in. Dorky on an epic scale sums it up perfectly.
> 
> Of course, I hate wearing a gi even in class.


I went with my son to eat hot wings on his birthday.  This is one of those places that has the typical hotwing challenge.  If you can eat 7 of their #7s (their hottest wings) in 7 minutes, you get a t-shirt and your picture on their wall.  My son got it in his head that he wanted to try this so for his 14th birthday he and I went for it.

Well, it was only after doing this that I realized there were a few people in the wing place wearing these shirts.  One came up before we started to give us pointers.  It was clear that this was the most important thing he'd ever done in his life.  Pretty sad.


----------



## Xinglu

They guy is just inviting a fight.  I have no objection to what people choose to do or dress, but I question how far he thought this through.  There are plenty of people out there looking for reasons to "prove themselves," why paint a target on your back with a flashing neon sign saying "taking all comers!"?

To each their own, but you wouldn't catch me where my Gi and/or obi in public.


----------



## girlbug2

Knowing the kind of time, effort etc. it will take to get a black belt, it's not something I take lightly. I will be proud someday to earn it. However, I would never consider wearing the belt in public because it would invite all the wrong kinds of attention, even to the point of the odd whacko challenging me to "karate". This sort of thing has been known to happen to others, even when wearing colored belts. 

So, if I see an adult habitually wearing a gi and black belt in public, my first instinct is that he is sending a message loud and clear,"I WANT ATTENTION!" Maybe he wants somebody to try to pick a fight with him so he can show off his skills. Maybe he wants the ladies to swoon. Maybe he has a superhero complex? Who knows, but it screams of juvenile ego. At least, that's how I would see such a person. 

Not cool. Like somebody else pointed out, you could at least carry the top and belt if you have nothing else to change into.


----------



## K-man

Certainly not my style. For starters, where do you put the money to pay the fare?  In what orifice do you store the coin ... or do you just carry a handbag?


----------



## terryl965

I am not a fan of people wearing there uniform outside except for demo's and such. Every school should have restrooms or a changing area for there customers.


----------



## 72ronin

Its foolish, and simply not needed.  He can wear the gi pants with any casual shirt and change into gi top at the dojo.

The fact that he has the belt on also, LOL.  Something odd going on there...

Imagine sitting on the bus as he swaggers to his seat,  actually i wonder if he bows to the driver..


----------



## David43515

Here in Japan they have a thing for "wear". If you play tennis you have to own a set of whites, If you buy a motorcyle you may very well get a full set of custom racing leathers....even though you`ll never take that thing over 40 mph and there`s a stop light every two blocks. It`s not at all uncommon to see people out jogging in Judo or Karate Gi even though they aren`t doing any class work that day, just jogging.

         The baseball team at my junior high wear thier full uniform every day to practice (and I mean every day. It doesn`t matter that its a blizzard outside, we practice in the gym every day `til spring) Myself, I think it`s pretty lame. Wearing the gi in public for extended periods is just asking for problems or being an attention whore.


----------



## chaos1551

Someone that juvenile would need to be taking a serious beating before I'd help them out.  Even then, I don't know; it seems he wants the beating.  Who am I to interfere?


----------



## seninoniwashi

stone_dragone said:


> related t-shirts or jackets or hats...wear with discretion and know that folks judge your school by your actions and you by the reputation of that school.


 
Very good point! I'm really curious what the guy's school is like and what they teach. On first impression by just driving by the guy I've already subconsciously got a bias toward the school.


----------



## seninoniwashi

Bruno@MT said:


> +1.


 
I ++ your +1

(Just for all you programming nerds out there)

~crickets chirping in background


----------



## seninoniwashi

K-man said:


> Certainly not my style. For starters, where do you put the money to pay the fare? In what orifice do you store the coin ... or do you just carry a handbag?


 
LOLOL! :lfao: Wish I had an answer for that one


----------



## seninoniwashi

72ronin said:


> Its foolish, and simply not needed. He can wear the gi pants with any casual shirt and change into gi top at the dojo.
> 
> The fact that he has the belt on also, LOL. Something odd going on there...
> 
> Imagine sitting on the bus as he swaggers to his seat, actually i wonder if he bows to the driver..


 
You know, I should take the day off and shadow him with a video camera and put it on youtube for laughs. It'd be mean but holy crap it'd be funny!


----------



## SensibleManiac

I think it's totally inappropriate.

Think about it, these are training clothes, meant to be worn while training.
If he gets his uniform dirty on the way to training, others will be subjected to his dirty gi he could even possibly spread ringworm and other infectious diseases.
The point being training gear is meant for training, if you told me they were in a park training outside OK I can accept that, but wearing it around just screams that this guy has no life and wants attention.
It looks bad for the school, not to mention the guy himself is showing no respect.


----------



## IcemanSK

I make it a rule in my school for students to not wear their belts or top outside of class. They can wear their pants to & from class. Like others have said, I just think it looks tacky. One wouldn't wear motocross clothing, or boxing handwraps outside of training.


----------



## Blade96

Friend and I did it once, in dec just before our tournament. I drove with him in his car and we just walked into A&W full gi and white belt and all, and bought 2 cups of tea and walked back out again.

Then we competed in our Kata tournament (heian shodan) and I beat him

I guess a cup of tea gets you a gold medal. LOL, naw, just kidding, peoples =] Only hard work does that.

Anyway thats the only time i wore full karate uniform in public.


----------



## Xinglu

Blade96 said:


> Friend and I did it once, in dec just before our tournament. I drove with him in his car and we just walked into A&W full gi and white belt and all, and bought 2 cups of tea and walked back out again.
> 
> Then we competed in our Kata tournament (heian shodan) and I beat him
> 
> I guess a cup of tea gets you a gold medal. LOL, naw, just kidding, peoples =] Only hard work does that.
> 
> Anyway thats the only time i wore full karate uniform in public.



Even then I would opt to take the gi off, go get the tea, then put it back on at the place of competition.  I believe in discretion regarding these sorts of things... you just never know what kind of idiot you're going to run into.  Self defense encompasses having a low profile in public, wearing a gi attracts unnecessary attention. :asian:


----------



## Big Don

K-man said:


> Certainly not my style. For starters, where do you put the money to pay the fare?  In what orifice do you store the coin ... or do you just carry a handbag?


Oh no


> Its not a purse! Its a satchel!


----------



## dianhsuhe

In Kara-Ho Kempo it is simply not allowed (at least to the point that we can control it).  The idea is that it can draw attention and that is not the point of the MA.

We put on and take-off our belt(s) as part of the class so that is a non-issue with us.  We also do not let our belts touch the ground when they are not being worn nor do we wash them as we feel that all of our hard work and knowledge are contained in our belts (symbolically)

I have seen this time and again but have and will never say anything. Every system is different and I do not believe it is my place to "counsel" folks from other arts, especially dan ranks.

Respectfully,
Jamey


----------



## Blade96

Xinglu said:


> Even then I would opt to take the gi off, go get the tea, then put it back on at the place of competition. I believe in discretion regarding these sorts of things... you just never know what kind of idiot you're going to run into. Self defense encompasses having a low profile in public, wearing a gi attracts unnecessary attention. :asian:


 
we didnt have much time before the kata competition, and both of us were excited to compete and we werent thinking about that but, no, its something i wouldnt do again believe me walk around in public with full karate gi and belt on


----------



## bwindussa

Personally, I wear my gi pants and the plain t-shirt. I seem to be somewhat destructive to my gi tops because I have about 7 pairs of pants and only 2 tops. These are my most beloved and comfortable pants. They are plain, solid color and I'm too old to worry about fashion.

That being said

Wearing a full gi outside your dojo, depending on the school, could be anything from a fashion blunder to a downright insult. But that depends on the school.  Maybe he's advertising his school? (yes, it seems a funny way, but I'm trying to look at it positively  )

Personally if I were to meet such a person in public I might come up and ask him respectfully about his style, his classes, and generally get to know the person.  It's hard to know the reason why a person does something unless you ask. And I have found that if I ask with honest respect, most people are more than happy to share their passion even with a total stranger.

Dunno, go ask him and let us know what he says. I would be truly interested in his answer.


----------



## seasoned

I feel that the martial arts should teach a certain amount of common sense, and definitely humility. That being said, Gi pants and shirt or coat ok, Gi paints and Gi top pushing it a bit, but to each their own. But, a full Gi with belt, at a black belt level, ridicules. I felt a bit of embarrassment for him just reading the post. A black belt, or any belt for that matter is an earned achievement, and should not be flaunted around. The room for error is great, and this can do nothing but draw much undo attention to oneself, and cause unforeseen problems.


----------



## dbell

While I feel it is not good protocol to wear ones full gi out in public, especially with a black belt on, there may be reasons we are not aware of that he does so.

Wearing a black belt around your gi invites issues you are studying to get away from, why do so?  Wearing the full gi, even the pants alone, in public at public places, such as buses, stores, etc, invites spreading of germs into or out of your training area.  With that in mind, keep in mind, that the original "gi" was the undergarments of the clothing of the day....

I get just as cranky with people wearing scrubs out and about.  Scrubs were initially "invented" as a clean clothing to be put on AFTER you got to the hospital, when going into the operating room.  If you left the operating room, you took them off, when you came back you put new on.  After a while, and somewhat recently, people became lazy and wore them home and, hopefully, cleaned them at home, and wore them back to work the next day.  Shortly after that, other departments starting wearing them.  Now everyone does, and they go to and from work in them.  I STILL think this is wrong.  The purpose of them was to not transfer germs back and forth.  Now they are just comfortable cloths...


----------



## Maiden_Ante

I change clothes before I go to "class" and change back and shower when I'm home. This is because my parents drive me, so it feels kinda pointless to drag clothes to the dojo and change there.
I wear my jacket over it though... and if I must take the bus, I change at the dojo. To stand around in town with your gi on is silly.

Silly silly silly!


----------



## rlobrecht

I train with my 9 year old son.  Our dojang is a five minute drive from the house.  We put our full uniform on at home, drive to class, park the car right outside the dojang, and go on.  After class, I always take my top and belt off, leaving a t-shirt on.  He stays in his uniform.  We then go home.  Upon occasion we will stop at the store, or to pick up take out, or something like that.

We have gotten the occasional question about what we take, what school, if we like it etc.  Of course a middle aged man and a school aged child is pretty different from a 20-something standing on a street corner.

Rick


----------



## Dirty Dog

dbell said:


> While I feel it is not good protocol to wear ones full gi out in public, especially with a black belt on, there may be reasons we are not aware of that he does so.
> 
> Wearing a black belt around your gi invites issues you are studying to get away from, why do so? Wearing the full gi, even the pants alone, in public at public places, such as buses, stores, etc, invites spreading of germs into or out of your training area. With that in mind, keep in mind, that the original "gi" was the undergarments of the clothing of the day....
> 
> I get just as cranky with people wearing scrubs out and about. Scrubs were initially "invented" as a clean clothing to be put on AFTER you got to the hospital, when going into the operating room. If you left the operating room, you took them off, when you came back you put new on. After a while, and somewhat recently, people became lazy and wore them home and, hopefully, cleaned them at home, and wore them back to work the next day. Shortly after that, other departments starting wearing them. Now everyone does, and they go to and from work in them. I STILL think this is wrong. The purpose of them was to not transfer germs back and forth. Now they are just comfortable cloths...


 
Speaking as one of those who wears scrubs all the time...

The ED is not a sterile environment. And scrubs were never removed every time you left the OR. Or at least, not in the 30 years I've been wearing them. A scrub jacket might be worn when outside the OR, but even that practice has pretty much ended. Why? Because it doesn't make any difference in infection rates, that's why. 

Scrubs are worn because they're cheap, comfortable, easy to clean, and easy to throw away if they can't be cleaned. I have, on more than one occassion, gone to the break room, cut my scrubs off, and dove into the shower. I make it a policy not to wear anything to work that I would feel badly about destroying and tossing in the trash.

During sterile procedures, a sterile, disposable gown is worn.

That being said, I'll return to the original topic. 

I normally carry my dobak and sparring gear and change at the dojang. Saturday classes, however, are a bit different. I get up Friday, work all night, come home Saturday morning and have an hour or so to kill. When I go to Saturday class, I often wear my dobak to and from the dojang. Why? Because by the time class gets out, I've been up waaayyyy too long, and my interest is getting home, taking a quick shower and falling in bed for the 4 hours of sleep I'll get before heading back to the ED.

I don't wear my belt though, and I'm not standing on a corner waiting for a bus. I'm walking from the door to my car.


----------



## Stac3y

It's against the rules of my club, even for kids. It contravenes the ideal of staying out of trouble by using one's brain, as it can attract unwelcome attention and challenges. It's okay to wear gi pants on the way to and from class or workouts, though; most of the facilities we use don't have dressing rooms. I don't wear a shirt under my gi, so I try to change into my top out of view of non-participants and kids, but after the adult class I generally change out of my gi top and into my t-shirt right there in the room--sports bras are pretty modest, IMO.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I wear my gi pants to the dojo.  Saves time.  But I only have to walk from my apartment to the car and then into the dojo, so I'm not 'in public' for more than 100 yards or so.  I have my gi top and belt in a gym bag along with my bottle of water and sparring gear.

I also do not wear 'civilian' clothing that advertises martial arts.  I mean, it's cool and all, but I just don't see myself sporting a t-shirt that announces that I train in MA, or a hat or a bumper sticker or whatever.  Our dojo has some t-shirts, and I suppose I should buy one to support the dojo, but I think I'll just wear it around the house.

It would not bother me to see someone wearing a full gi and belt on the street, but yeah, I would think it a bit on the dorky side.

What *does* frost my nuggets is people who wear military-issue camo or parts of uniforms, who clearly never served in the military.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Walking around in a gi and a hakama is sure way to get attention. "Dude, why are you wearing a dress?"

When i work one of our seminars and I have to run out to get lunches, or some other errand, I'll wear whatever I'm wearing at the time, which is generally my hakama. The odd time i may wear my hakama home in the car if I'm just too beat to change. 

If circumstances give you no other choice then do as you will...


----------



## Cirdan

We don`t wear our uniform outside the Dojo, it is a club rule. No need to show off and it is simply not the general public`s business what we wear when we train. Gi pants with a t-shirt or jacket is ok tho.


----------



## Steve

Bill Mattocks said:


> I also do not wear 'civilian' clothing that advertises martial arts. I mean, it's cool and all, but I just don't see myself sporting a t-shirt that announces that I train in MA, or a hat or a bumper sticker or whatever. Our dojo has some t-shirts, and I suppose I should buy one to support the dojo, but I think I'll just wear it around the house.


I wear Jiu Jitsu related t-shirts, but am pretty particular about them.  I won't wear something that implies that I'm a badass, or suggests that I like to fight.  I also have nothing against wearing a brand logo shirt, like a Koral, Atama or HCK shirt.  It's cool when someone recognizes the brand and asks where I train.  





> What *does* frost my nuggets is people who wear military-issue camo or parts of uniforms, who clearly never served in the military.


How can you tell if they've served or not?  Age?  

I don't have a problem with it provided that rank and such has been removed.   Once again, unless you're in the woods, I think it looks dorky, but don't have any kind of philosophical objection.  

As a side note, why do hunters carry camoflauge wallets?  What if they drop it in the woods?  They're screwed.


----------



## Carol

I started my Kenpo training at a small school that had a ridiculously high retention rate.  As a result...we were a medum-to-large-sized school in a small sized space.  The owners eventually moved to a much larger location, but before that happened, we were encouraged to come to class "as dressed as possible".  To say the school was crowded would be an understatement :lol:

I was a white belt with little other martial arts experience to speak of (and I'm a clumsy nerd to boot...LOL) so I generally preferred to change at work before going over.  It would sometimes take me a couple of tries to get my gi or my belt tied the way I wanted....and I hated doing that in front of everyone else at the school.   Looking back, I can understand that no one would have cared....but at the time I sure felt embarrassed about it. 

I tried to arrange things so I could go right from work to school, but there were a couple of times when I needed to stop in between...my car really needed gas, or I really needed water or an energy bar before training.  I felt like a total dork...but it largely went unnoticed.  The only comments I received was someone recognizing the school name and saying "hey my kid brother trains there" or something like that.


----------



## Xinglu

Bill Mattocks said:


> I also do not wear 'civilian' clothing that advertises martial arts.  I mean, it's cool and all, but I just don't see myself sporting a t-shirt that announces that I train in MA, or a hat or a bumper sticker or whatever.  Our dojo has some t-shirts, and I suppose I should buy one to support the dojo, but I think I'll just wear it around the house.





stevebjj said:


> I wear Jiu Jitsu related t-shirts, but am pretty particular about them.  I won't wear something that implies that I'm a badass, or suggests that I like to fight.  I also have nothing against wearing a brand logo shirt, like a Koral, Atama or HCK shirt.  It's cool when someone recognizes the brand and asks where I train.


Like steve I see no problem wearing something that is MA related so long as it is not BLATANTLY OBVIOUS.  I still wear a hat from my CLF guan. Unless you can read Chinese, there is no way of knowing it is MA related. Even then, it could just be the name of a school, Brand, or anything else for that matter (Plum Blossom) and have nothing to do with MA.  So to know this by seeing the hat you would have to A) Be familiar with the guan, or B) Read chinese and be savvy in CMA circles.

Shirts with brands on them is no problem either, some of these brand shirts are very stylish!  It is no different then wearing Vans, Volcum, Billabong, Rusty, Quicksilver, NoFear, Osiris all very popular lines from skate and surf companies. In most cases people just say, cool shirt.  And only people familiar with the brands will even know that they have to do with MA gear.



Bill Mattocks said:


> What *does* frost my nuggets is people who wear military-issue camo or parts of uniforms, who clearly never served in the military.





stevebjj said:


> How can you tell if they've served or not?  Age?



Yes, how is it OBVIOUS upon first look that a person has served in a branch of the military or not?  I see many vets that were Mil. camo, even unserviceable Mil. camo to do work in.  I have Even worn mine when hiking, changing oil, or yard work.  To look at me today, I doubt anyone's first impression is that I am "clearly" a vet.  Like MA, I don't advertise it.  Only the people who know me know I'm a vet.

Do you go up and ask every person you see wearing Mil. camo if they served?  Or do you just assume?

So long as you're not wearing rank and insignias, I don't care.  It's just clothing at that point.


----------



## Blade96

Maiden_Ante said:


> I change clothes before I go to "class" and change back and shower when I'm home. This is because my parents drive me, so it feels kinda pointless to drag clothes to the dojo and change there.
> I wear my jacket over it though... and if I must take the bus, I change at the dojo. To stand around in town with your gi on is silly.
> 
> Silly silly silly!


 
right on, i carry a bag with me at all times when i go to our dojo and change. even then my bag is not see through so no one knows whats in it =] can you tell I'm full of ego? LOL jk 



Ken Morgan said:


> Walking around in a gi and a hakama is sure way to get attention. "Dude, why are you wearing a dress?"
> 
> ...


 
Hahah, i sometimes watch the Aikidokas at the place where we train and was chatting with one of the senseis there and i said first time I seen a Hakama and i thought it was a skirt and he said 'thats what my sister calls it....my skirt" =]



Xinglu said:


> Like steve I see no problem wearing something that is MA related so long as it is not BLATANTLY OBVIOUS. I still wear a hat from my CLF guan. Unless you can read Chinese, there is no way of knowing it is MA related.


 
I was just wondering, If i had a tiger on my book bag. You know, one of those regular orange and black striped ones. I could have that, because most people dont know that the tiger is our symbol anyways. So it wouldnt be obvious......


----------



## shihansmurf

Bill Mattocks said:


> What *does* frost my nuggets is people who wear military-issue camo or parts of uniforms, who clearly never served in the military.


 

It is functionally impossible for me to state how much I agree with this statement. It drives me nuts each time I see it, especially when the article of clothing still has unit or rank insignia on it. Those things have meaning that is demeaned when worn by people that have'nt earned the right to do so.

Mark


----------



## shihansmurf

stevebjj said:


> As a side note, why do hunters carry camoflauge wallets? What if they drop it in the woods? They're screwed.


 
My uncle once found a 7mm Remington rifle which was done up in camoflauge pattern next to a pile of deer innards. The hunter had been so excited to shoot his first deer that he had left the rifle next to where he gutted the animal. My Uncle was unable to locate the man for days(he had to get help from a LE buddy to check the seriel number of the weapon) and, upon finding the fellow and returning the rifle, the guy admitted that he went back out to the woods and searched around for hours for the weapon. 

We suggested neon yellow for his next weapon.



Mark


----------



## Touch Of Death

seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?


It sounds like a good way to get beat up.
Sean


----------



## celtic_crippler

MJS said:


> Me personally, I dont like to wear anything MA related out in public. Things like demos are different, but to walk around, say, after a class, to the store, waiting on the street for a ride, etc., no, I would not do that. Why? Too many people out there, who thrive on seeing stuff like that, and use that as an excuse to challenge you, start saying stupid stuff like asking if you thought you could kick their ***, etc.
> 
> If someone else wants to wear their uniform outside, thats fine with me.


 
Exactly. 

One of the first things I was taught as a kid was never to do this. It's the equivillent to wearing a sign around your neck that says, "Go ahead, try to kick my butt. I dare you." 

It's counter to the concept of self-defense; one doesn't invite trouble. 

And it's also just plain dorky. LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death

celtic_crippler said:


> Exactly.
> 
> One of the first things I was taught as a kid was never to do this. It's the equivillent to wearing a sign around your neck that says, "Go ahead, try to kick my butt. I dare you."
> 
> It's counter to the concept of self-defense; one doesn't invite trouble.
> 
> And it's also just plain dorky. LOL


This is why that "SHO NUFF" movie was so stupid.
Sean


----------



## Steve

Touch Of Death said:


> This is why that "SHO NUFF" movie was so stupid.
> Sean


LOL...  Last Dragon was good stupid, not bad stupid.   You're just jealous because YOU'RE not the baddest mofo low down around this town.


----------



## IcemanSK

I know a guy who runs a school at a community center. He has a regular full time gig, & has plenty of time to change at the center, but wears his full gi & belt (stripes & all) to & from the community center every night. Everyone from the folks who box there, to his own instructor (who's opinion he doesn't value) thinks he's quite a joke. I've seen him at the store after class. The sad thing is, he thinks it looks cool. And I'm talking about a 45 year old man!


----------



## Tez3

shihansmurf said:


> It is functionally impossible for me to state how much I agree with this statement. It drives me nuts each time I see it, especially when the article of clothing still has unit or rank insignia on it. Those things have meaning that is demeaned when worn by people that have'nt earned the right to do so.
> 
> Mark


 
The girls get annoyed around our way whenever 'the military look' is suggested as being the next fashion fad and the fashionistas rant about looking good in camo. It doesn't work for the ladies on an army garrison lol! Though it does cut down on non military types wearing it, you are liable to have some big hairy **** Sgt.Maj. shouting at you thinking you're one of his, other than that I don't think many military types care that civvies are wearing military stuff rank and all. I don't think the military  here think about a lot of things the same way as the American military which is probably very good if world peace is a priority, squaddies only want to do two things, one of which is fight. Rank is only extra money... oh and extra mess bills. It's not a big deal if civvies want to wear the stuff.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> The girls get annoyed around our way whenever 'the military look' is suggested as being the next fashion fad and the fashionistas rant about looking good in camo. It doesn't work for the ladies on an army garrison lol! Though it does cut down on non military types wearing it, you are liable to have some big hairy **** Sgt.Maj. shouting at you thinking you're one of his, other than that I don't think many military types care that civvies are wearing military stuff rank and all. I don't think the military here think about a lot of things the same way as the American military which is probably very good if world peace is a priority, squaddies only want to do two things, one of which is fight. Rank is only extra money... oh and extra mess bills. It's not a big deal if civvies want to wear the stuff.


Well sure.  It's different for you guys.  I mean, after this, how seriously could things be taken?


----------



## Xinglu

Blade96 said:


> I was just wondering, If i had a tiger on my book bag. You know, one of those regular orange and black striped ones. I could have that, because most people dont know that the tiger is our symbol anyways. So it wouldnt be obvious......



For all any one knows you are a Tigers fan or a Bengals fan.  Or maybe you just like Tigers... 

There is nothing wrong with wanting to have some pride in what you do, but one must have a little discretion, as to not draw unwarranted attention to the fact that you are an MAist.  Because all to often some kind of stupid comes out of someones mouth for you to show them something, or to challenge you.


----------



## Blade96

Xinglu said:


> For all any one knows you are a Tigers fan or a Bengals fan. Or maybe you just like Tigers...


 
Exactly. Who is gonna associate it with Shotokan? 10 bucks says very very few if anyone at all..... Especially if it is just a pic or something of a regular bengal tiger...... and not a tiger that looks like the one in my Avatar.


----------



## ceaer

In the original scenario, I hope that guy is heading home from class and not heading towards class. Buses tend to be really grimy. I would not want to work with someone who's been wearing their uniform on a grimy bus for however long.

My school doesn't have a rule about it. We've got nice changing rooms, some people use them, some don't. Some come in in street clothes but will leave in their uniform. Some come in in their uniform but will leave in street clothes. No real rhyme or reason to it.

Personally, I would never wear my uniform in public, mainly because I would feel ridiculous and it would draw unwanted attention. I'll wear the school t-shirt no problems though. It's a very nice t-shirt and doesn't draw unwanted attention as it's not as blatantly obvious as a uniform. When people have taken the time to read the shirt and comment on it, it's always been positive remarks.

I do wear my uniform to class but I'm not taking public transit, I walk out my door and to my car all of 10 yards away. Then when I park, I'm never more than a 30 second walk away from the dojo door. I'm never really "in public" so it doesn't bother me. 
When it's warm out I'll take off the belt and jacket before I leave, just to be comfortable, and if I'll be stopping anywhere-- for gas or to get a quart of milk-- I take off the belt and jacket always. I leave the gi pants on, they don't look too out of place if you're just wearing them with a t-shirt. I do see some people who will pump gas in their uniform (there's a gas station right down the road from the dojo, and they've got cheap prices too) which strikes me as silly, but it's their perogative.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

stevebjj said:


> How can you tell if they've served or not?  Age?



One look is generally all it takes with guys.  Women, you never know.  And yes, age.  But believe me, you can tell.



> I don't have a problem with it provided that rank and such has been removed.   Once again, unless you're in the woods, I think it looks dorky, but don't have any kind of philosophical objection.


Well, I can't say that they haven't the right to wear what they please, but it still galls me.  To me, they haven't earned the right, and they're being disrespectful to those who have.

It's like all those black-beret-wearing, clove-cigarette-smoking angsty teens moping around in Soviet Army winter overcoats with US Army stripes sewn on upside-down.  Oh please.  Yes, your life is tragic.  Lose your house while you're sick and out of work, have your car break down and your wife leave, and then tell me how awful it is that some band you like broke up and your dad wants you to cut your hair and get a job.  Puh-leeze.



> As a side note, why do hunters carry camoflauge wallets?  What if they drop it in the woods?  They're screwed.


LOL!


----------



## terryl965

IcemanSK said:


> I know a guy who runs a school at a community center. He has a regular full time gig, & has plenty of time to change at the center, but wears his full gi & belt (stripes & all) to & from the community center every night. Everyone from the folks who box there, to his own instructor (who's opinion he doesn't value) thinks he's quite a joke. I've seen him at the store after class. The sad thing is, he thinks it looks cool. And I'm talking about a 45 year old man!


 

That is just sad.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Xinglu said:


> Yes, how is it OBVIOUS upon first look that a person has served in a branch of the military or not?



We just know.



> I see many vets that were Mil. camo, even unserviceable Mil. camo to do work in.  I have Even worn mine when hiking, changing oil, or yard work.



Sure, I can fully understand that.  How about that kid wearing the field jacket with the fourragere and the captain's bars in class at the local high school?  Yeah yeah, 5th Marines, no doubt.  Sure he's got dust on his boots.



> To look at me today, I doubt anyone's first impression is that I am "clearly" a vet.  Like MA, I don't advertise it.  Only the people who know me know I'm a vet.



Think so?  Really?



> Do you go up and ask every person you see wearing Mil. camo if they served?  Or do you just assume?



I generally just know.  No need to assume.



> So long as you're not wearing rank and insignias, I don't care.  It's just clothing at that point.



Eh, to each their own.  It bugs the crap out of me.  I run into too many people my age who tell me _"I was going to join the [name of service], but [lame excuse]."_  Yeah, coulda, woulda, shoulda.  I did, you didn't.  Sorry, but it's too late to join the club.  It's not a big deal, I never became a baseball player.  But I also don't wear a professional baseball player's uniform around town.

Do I think being a veteran makes me special?  Yep, sure do.  You, me, and all the veterans who served their country honorably.  We did something damned few can do, fewer still are willing to do.  Peacetime or wartime, we paid a price and parts of us changed forever.  We did something to be proud of.  And yes, we're a breed apart.  

Not asking for thanks, and I don't go around advertising my veteran status.  Well maybe a little, I've got a USMC bumper sticker on my car, 'cause other jarheads honk and wave.  But I got no time for wanna-be's, and to me, the non-vet guy wearing camo is just play-acting at something he didn't pack the gear to really be.


----------



## James Kovacich

Bill Mattocks said:


> Eh, to each their own. It bugs the crap out of me. I run into too many people my age who tell me _"I was going to join the [name of service], but [lame excuse]."_ Yeah, coulda, woulda, shoulda. I did, you didn't. Sorry, but it's too late to join the club.


 No coulda, woulda, shoulda. In 1983 they were "picky" about recruits with DUI's. If I was 23 today they take me in a heartbeat. Haha you can have your "club."


----------



## JWLuiza

Dobak, Dogi are just really expensive underwear from Asia. I try to wear mine as little as possible outside of training.


----------



## JWLuiza

JWLuiza said:


> Dobak, Dogi are just really expensive underwear from Asia. I try to wear mine as little as possible outside of training.



Of course, that doesn't explain why I buy Tokaido.


----------



## stone_dragone

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's like all those black-beret-wearing, clove-cigarette-smoking angsty teens moping around in Soviet Army winter overcoats with US Army stripes sewn on upside-down.  Oh please.  Yes, your life is tragic... how awful it is that some band you like broke up and your dad wants you to cut your hair and get a job.



I'm all for handing out the razor blades if their life is so "hard."

Somewhat back on track.  In biker circles, you see alot of military gear on vets and a bit on non-military folks.  I have found that those who weren't military but are wearing the uniform stuff 1) look out of place, not anything specific, just not right and 2) are often apologetic about it when they see my vest.  

So to redirect into another related discussion, what do you (being the Martialtalk audience) think about folks who mix martial arts and military uniforms?  The fellow that comes to mind immediately for me - his name escapes me - is a former marine who teaches okinawan karate in a white karategi and jumpboots.  I've seen him in Black Belt Magazine several times.  I'm sure other folks do it too...


----------



## Blade96

what about royal canadian army cadets? I was in it for 4 years and earned 2 ranks - private and corporal. can we wear military stuff then? even though it isnt the real military, its loosely based but still - it did some stuff that military does - like living out in the bush, eating rations and learning how to move and stalk in the wilderness. and oh yeah - fire guns and do drill.


----------



## ceaer

Bill Mattocks said:


> Eh, to each their own. It bugs the crap out of me. I run into too many people my age who tell me _"I was going to join the [name of service], but [lame excuse]."_ Yeah, coulda, woulda, shoulda. I did, you didn't. Sorry, but it's too late to join the club. It's not a big deal, I never became a baseball player. But I also don't wear a professional baseball player's uniform around town.


 

I'm going to avoid the military clothing discussion, but the baseball uniform thing made me think of something:
I work in a children's library and on weekends I often see little kids come in after practices or classes in various uniforms: martial arts, baseball, soccer, ballet, etc. No one thinks twice about it because they're just little kids. But as has been mentioned, people think adults in martial arts uniforms are, at the very least, silly. What about adults in other "sports" uniforms, like baseball or soccer? 
Would the 45 year old waiting for the bus be ridiculed for wearing a jersey, shorts, shinguards, cleats, etc., carrying a soccer ball? 
I don't think so. When I played soccer I had no qualms about stopping for gas or running into the grocery store in full uniform, whereas I've already mentioned I won't do either of those things after karate without taking off the jacket and belt. 
I'm just curious now as to why that is. I guess because a soccer or baseball uniform is less likely to draw attention as they're more commonly seen?


----------



## Steve

Bill Mattocks said:


> One look is generally all it takes with guys. Women, you never know. And yes, age. But believe me, you can tell.


Rarely, I'll grant that it's pretty clear.  In most cases, I would disagree.  You can't tell.  Vets come in all shapes and sizes.  Many are upstanding and many others are despicable.  About the only reliable gauge would be teens wearing camo.  





> Well, I can't say that they haven't the right to wear what they please, but it still galls me. To me, they haven't earned the right, and they're being disrespectful to those who have.


I think it's just clothes unless it's worn to regulation.  As I said before, I think rank and other insignia should be removed, but if someone wants to wear BDUs around, that's on them.





> It's like all those black-beret-wearing, clove-cigarette-smoking angsty teens moping around in Soviet Army winter overcoats with US Army stripes sewn on upside-down. Oh please. Yes, your life is tragic. Lose your house while you're sick and out of work, have your car break down and your wife leave, and then tell me how awful it is that some band you like broke up and your dad wants you to cut your hair and get a job. Puh-leeze.
> 
> LOL!


  I get it.  You don't like teenagers.  Well, why didn't you just say so in the beginning!


----------



## stone_dragone

I would submit that neither the soccer uniform nor the baseball uniform, not to mention standard golfing "outfits" would draw as much attention because of the standard public image of "kuhrotty."  

Would you be likely to see someone in full football jersey with pads waiting for the bus?  I would think that such would get a similar amount of attention as a full karategi as it is less common to see.

Perhaps not.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

ceaer said:


> I'm going to avoid the military clothing discussion, but the baseball uniform thing made me think of something:
> I work in a children's library and on weekends I often see little kids come in after practices or classes in various uniforms: martial arts, baseball, soccer, ballet, etc. No one thinks twice about it because they're just little kids. But as has been mentioned, people think adults in martial arts uniforms are, at the very least, silly. What about adults in other "sports" uniforms, like baseball or soccer?
> Would the 45 year old waiting for the bus be ridiculed for wearing a jersey, shorts, shinguards, cleats, etc., carrying a soccer ball?
> I don't think so. When I played soccer I had no qualms about stopping for gas or running into the grocery store in full uniform, whereas I've already mentioned I won't do either of those things after karate without taking off the jacket and belt.
> I'm just curious now as to why that is. I guess because a soccer or baseball uniform is less likely to draw attention as they're more commonly seen?



Yeah, good point.  A bunch of guys in baseball uniforms who stop by the local fast-food joint on the way back from a game aren't going to attract attention, but if they were a bunch of karateka on the way back from a match in full gi, they would.  You likewise would not expect to see high school wrestlers in singlet in the local grocery store or cheerleaders with pom-pons in church, etc.  Perhaps it is because of the presumption that 'sports' (if I can call it that) such as MA, wrestling, etc, are assumed to have a changing area, whereas baseball diamonds on public parks generally don't.  You would not expect to see a professional baseball player wandering around town fully togged out down to the cleats, but you could easily expect to see a member of a company baseball team in uniform off the field.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

stevebjj said:


> Rarely, I'll grant that it's pretty clear.  In most cases, I would disagree.  You can't tell.  Vets come in all shapes and sizes.  Many are upstanding and many others are despicable.  About the only reliable gauge would be teens wearing camo.



I think I can tell.  Just something about a veteran.



> I think it's just clothes unless it's worn to regulation.  As I said before, I think rank and other insignia should be removed, but if someone wants to wear BDUs around, that's on them.



Well, when I was in the Corps, there was an iron-on EGA on most articles of uniform clothing worn above the waist, so there would be no way to wear it sans such insignia.

Let me put it this way - as a Marine recruit, I was not permitted to wear the EGA.  It was something I had to earn.  And earn it I did.  I do not like to see non-Marines wearing it.  And by extension, I guess, I just don't like to see non-veterans wearing camo.  Unless someone is hunting in the woods, camo is just saying _'hey look, I served'_ when they didn't.



> I get it.  You don't like teenagers.  Well, why didn't you just say so in the beginning!



Sorry, I'll try to be more clear in future.  But really, it's not just teenagers.  I tend to think their brains don't grow in until age 30 or so.  For some, never.


----------



## Steve

Bill Mattocks said:


> We just know.
> 
> Do I think being a veteran makes me special? Yep, sure do. You, me, and all the veterans who served their country honorably. We did something damned few can do, fewer still are willing to do. Peacetime or wartime, we paid a price and parts of us changed forever. We did something to be proud of. And yes, we're a breed apart.


I'm a vet and while I generally think you're a rational guy with whom I often agree, in this I think you're full of crap.  Not about being proud of what you've done.  I'm proud to have served my country, too, and I completely understand where you're coming from.  

Of course, I'm a pretty laid back guy in person and people are often surprised to find out that I'm a vet.  I guess I don't look like a vet.


----------



## kungfu penguin

reminds me of the security guard at the skateboard park would wear his badge on his t-shirt in school   i think he is asking for it  i know sometimes your forced to wear the gi for whatever circumstance but leave the belt off  otherwise someone might want to see if they can beat the black belt  if people asked me what belt i was and i did not know them  i would say yellow belt   not many peopl want to prove themselves against a beginner [was high brown at the time]


----------



## dbell

I spent 10 years active and 10 years in the reserves..  I started back in the day of the all green fatigues and changed into the "BDU's" (post Vietnam camos).  When I got out of active duty I only wore the camos to drills or when recalled to active duty...  I had, and have no desire to wear them now.

If I start hunting with my Step Son I may start wearing camos again while hunting, but else wise, I can think of more comfortable clothing to wear and that is more fashionable.  

I'm not sure why people wear military camos if they aren't in the services, and required to, I don't think they look all that good, but as long as they don't have service medals, unit patches, rank, and branch on them, to each their own.


----------



## Tez3

dbell said:


> I spent 10 years active and 10 years in the reserves.. I started back in the day of the all green fatigues and changed into the "BDU's" (post Vietnam camos). When I got out of active duty I only wore the camos to drills or when recalled to active duty... I had, and have no desire to wear them now.
> 
> If I start hunting with my Step Son I may start wearing camos again while hunting, but else wise, I can think of more comfortable clothing to wear and that is more fashionable.
> 
> I'm not sure why people wear military camos if they aren't in the services, and required to, I don't think they look all that good, but as long as they don't have service medals, unit patches, rank, and branch on them, to each their own.


 
Here ex military gear like camo trousers are cheap and very hard wearing, good work gear. I loved my RAF greatcoat, it was lovely and warm as well as being rainproof so it's no wonder that civvies who need a cheap coat go for ex military stock. A lot of ex military gear here is warm and functional so popular buys with all sorts of people.


----------



## jks9199

ceaer said:


> I'm going to avoid the military clothing discussion, but the baseball uniform thing made me think of something:
> I work in a children's library and on weekends I often see little kids come in after practices or classes in various uniforms: martial arts, baseball, soccer, ballet, etc. No one thinks twice about it because they're just little kids. But as has been mentioned, people think adults in martial arts uniforms are, at the very least, silly. What about adults in other "sports" uniforms, like baseball or soccer?
> Would the 45 year old waiting for the bus be ridiculed for wearing a jersey, shorts, shinguards, cleats, etc., carrying a soccer ball?
> I don't think so. When I played soccer I had no qualms about stopping for gas or running into the grocery store in full uniform, whereas I've already mentioned I won't do either of those things after karate without taking off the jacket and belt.
> I'm just curious now as to why that is. I guess because a soccer or baseball uniform is less likely to draw attention as they're more commonly seen?


Generally, I like to change for an activity, especially if it requires specific clothing.  Some uniforms like a team t-shirt for a softball league, that sort of thing, sure.  I'll even go straight to the gym in sweats... sometimes.  But I'd at least where sweats over a swimsuit, and I don't drive around in a bike helmet if I'm going somewhere to ride.

But something that takes some fairly specific, and unusual clothes?  Why not put 'em on when you get there?  Especially if it's something like cleats that might damage someone's floors or carpets?  Martial arts uniforms just attract attention; why wander around in 'em?


----------



## Miles

jks9199 said:


> But something that takes some fairly specific, and unusual clothes? Why not put 'em on when you get there? Especially if it's something like cleats that might damage someone's floors or carpets? Martial arts uniforms just attract attention; why wander around in 'em?


 

Exactly!

Is it illegal to wear one's martial arts uniform and belt in public-no.

Is is immoral to wear one's martial arts uniform and belt in public-again no.

Is it gauche?  Yes!


----------



## wushuguy

going to and from class wearing a uniform or part of isn't so bad. most people don't care what you wear anyways, but showing off or striking a pose in public to let others watch you in uniform... rather tacky.

I used to be shy when wearing our school shirt, when i walked to my sifu's house. but i realized no one really cared or even knew what the shirt said, and they didn't care about a sash being worn or carried. heck even the kung fu top didn't bring me any looks. later i had learned from a friend of mine who saw me wearing the class shirt in public (it had chinese characters), she wanted to know which Chinese restaurant i was working in so she could drop by.


----------



## Xinglu

Also on MAJOR difference between wearing a gi in public vs. wearing a baseball outfit has to do with the implications: Gi :: you study MA and thus can fight.  Baseball uniform :: You play a sport that has nothing to do with fighting.  *******s who want nothing more then to pick a fight or "prove" themselves to their dumb-*** friends *will* pick the fight with the folks in the Gi, and will probably not with the folks in the baseball uni.  In fact, their probably more apt to ask where the game is!


----------



## Xinglu

dbell said:


> I can think of more comfortable clothing to wear and that is more fashionable.
> 
> I'm not sure why people wear military camos if they aren't in the services, and required to, I don't think they look all that good



They may not be fashionable, but I have always found the pants to be extremely comfortable.


----------



## Marginal

Walking around in public in a gi? Seems reasonable enough to me. 






Isn't that typical training for everyone?


----------



## seninoniwashi

dianhsuhe said:


> I have seen this time and again but have and will never say anything. Every system is different and I do not believe it is my place to "counsel" folks from other arts, especially dan ranks.


 
Good point! That's why I'd never stop my car and talk to the guy and ask him what the deal is :jediduel:
Stepping back and looking at the situation though shows you how strong you feel in your own beliefs and better solidifies what you've learned.


----------



## seninoniwashi

bwindussa said:


> Dunno, go ask him and let us know what he says. I would be truly interested in his answer.


 
hmmm... well, it could go one of two ways. Might be kind of akward but maybe I will. I'll have to think on that.


----------



## seninoniwashi

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's like all those black-beret-wearing, clove-cigarette-smoking angsty teens moping around in Soviet Army winter overcoats with US Army stripes sewn on upside-down. Oh please. Yes, your life is tragic. Lose your house while you're sick and out of work, have your car break down and your wife leave, and then tell me how awful it is that some band you like broke up and your dad wants you to cut your hair and get a job. Puh-leeze.


 
:rofl: THAT's hilarious!


----------



## seninoniwashi

stone_dragone said:


> I'm all for handing out the razor blades if their life is so "hard."
> 
> Somewhat back on track. In biker circles, you see alot of military gear on vets and a bit on non-military folks. I have found that those who weren't military but are wearing the uniform stuff 1) look out of place, not anything specific, just not right and 2) are often apologetic about it when they see my vest.
> 
> So to redirect into another related discussion, what do you (being the Martialtalk audience) think about folks who mix martial arts and military uniforms? The fellow that comes to mind immediately for me - his name escapes me - is a former marine who teaches okinawan karate in a white karategi and jumpboots. I've seen him in Black Belt Magazine several times. I'm sure other folks do it too...


 
There's a guy around my neck of the woods that teaches his classes in full camo with no karate gi or belt. I saw an article about the guy but never met him.


----------



## seninoniwashi

ceaer said:


> Would the 45 year old waiting for the bus be ridiculed for wearing a jersey, shorts, shinguards, cleats, etc., carrying a soccer ball?
> I don't think so. When I played soccer I had no qualms about stopping for gas or running into the grocery store in full uniform, whereas I've already mentioned I won't do either of those things after karate without taking off the jacket and belt.
> I'm just curious now as to why that is. I guess because a soccer or baseball uniform is less likely to draw attention as they're more commonly seen?


 
To me there's a certain level of respect and honor that's affiliated with the wearing of a belt. The concept of the belt has an origin that should be respected humbly - to me it's a little different then a baseball cap or a jersey. With kids it's not a big deal because they're kids - an adult, a black belt at that should and is to lead by example.


----------



## seasoned

I am a carry over from the 60s vintage. This was back when everyone was Mr, Mrs, or Miss. You would bow coming and going to the DoJo, and always, to higher belts. There were no rules hanging on the wall for DoJo behavior, they were understood from day one. If you were out of line in the DoJo it was dealt with in real time. After all you were learning an art of self defense, and this required a high measure of respect for yourself, your follow students, the Sensei, the DoJo, and last but not least your Gi and belt. When you walked into the locker room there were no gi's or belts laying around, this was part of the respect thing that was being conveyed. Outside of the DoJo you were expected to conduct yourself in such a way as to not draw attention to yourself, this was a big part of self defense training, making Martial Arts a maturing time for all. Back then there was a hugh amount of respect for the arts, so to wear your gi out of the DoJo could be seen as showing off, let alone, it just wasn't done, for all the above reasons. In this day and age to wear gi and belt outside of the DoJo would draw undo attention and maybe get yourself into situations that would not be favorable. As a serious Martial Arts practitioner, I would think that the above would make all the sense in the world. Maybe it is antiquated thinking on my part, but this is what I feel and think, and also teach everyone to adhere to. :asian:


----------



## zDom

I am ALWAYS in my uniform.

Lets people know I am serious about my karate.

Also, I'm always wearing a mouthpiece. Karate man needs to always be ready for trouble: don't want to be caught unprepared. Makes eating and drinking a bit tougher, but the life of a martial artists isn't an easy one.



.



.




.


Ok, not really. I'd feel as comfortable outside the dojang in my dobok as I would going to Red Lobster in my swimming trunks, flip flops and no shirt, i.e. it is inappropriate attire for anyplace other than inside the dojang, IMO. 

Surprised any adult black belt wouldn't feel the same way.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

rlobrecht said:


> I train with my 9 year old son.  Our dojang is a five minute drive from the house.  We put our full uniform on at home, drive to class, park the car right outside the dojang, and go on.  After class, I always take my top and belt off, leaving a t-shirt on.  He stays in his uniform.  We then go home.  Upon occasion we will stop at the store, or to pick up take out, or something like that.
> 
> We have gotten the occasional question about what we take, what school, if we like it etc.  Of course a middle aged man and a school aged child is pretty different from a 20-something standing on a street corner.
> 
> Rick


I do the same.

Due to the sometimes crazy traffic and hectic time period between coming home and going to class with my kids (18 and 16), not to mention the changing rooms being occupied by the outgoing class when we arrive, I pretty much always put my dobok on, belt and all, before I leave the house.  If there is time to stop off for something along the way at 7/11, I do not have any concern about going in and picking up the Gatorade, Powerade, or whatever.  I arrive at class and go directly onto the mat, on time for class.  It is strictly a time management thing.  Being an owner of a car, there is no issue of waiting for the bus.

Like yourself, we have gotten questions about where we train while waiting in line.  One of the 7/11 cashiers now trains at our school and is a very dedicated student.  Chalk one up for the dobok.  He would never have asked otherwise.

Daniel


----------



## Tez3

Of course if someone is waiting at a bus stop in uniform, belt etc and it worries you, do the kind thing and offer him a lift.


----------



## diynevala

seninoniwashi said:


> hmmm... well, it could go one of two ways. Might be kind of akward but maybe I will. I'll have to think on that.


I stumbled upon this old thread, and I found it so absolutely fascinating I just had to register to reply. I think this conversation has so many things wrong, and in so many levels:

Most of this is U.S. specific? We are talking about baseball, football, and martial arts in a context where the two former are respectable sports and the latter has more of a fighting image than a sport? I am Finnish by the way, served a year in the army as most finnish men do, and I do not wear camo.
People should not be judged by what they wear. I does not hurt anyone if you have a gi on. The gi is not the problem, it is the small percentage of people who have some strange problems with what other people wear. Normal people do not have a problem with gi, most people just mind their own business, and almost no-one has an obsessions about challenging martial artists. I would love it if people could wear what they want (as long as they are not offensive toward anyone). Some public awareness could even spread with gi-wearing students on public places.
My judogi travels in my backpack, from practice straight to washing machine, then to dry, and then folded neatly to the backpack again for the next practice. It is perfectly clean every time I enter the dojo, and I wish everybody else's were too. I just recently spent 5 days on a judo camp, where I had to wear the same judogi on several training sessions, but even there I made sure the judogi got DRY in between the training sessions. As stated years ago, the gi will get dirty on the way, so this is a good reason not to travel with the gi on.
While I strongly dislike any camo-patterns worn in non-official situations, I DO wear BLACK outfits, made in military-style specifications. I do not condone war, but I do admire some of the practical gear and wear that are available on army surplus stores.
So my final verdict is "you can wear the gi on your way to the dojo, if you plan to exercise by yourself - otherwise come back when you have washed the streets off your gi."


----------



## Bill Mattocks

When I travel from work to dojo, my gi is in my dojo bag.

On days I travel from home to dojo, I wear my gi pants and a tshirt with my gi top and obi in my dojo bag.

In both cases, I wear my gi pants home.

But I am in my truck. Unless I stop for gas, no one sees.

Whether anyone cares that I wear my gi pants is their problem and not mine.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

When I walk to my dojo, I am wearing my gi pants, and a MA t-shirt, as its requested that we wear one underneath, since sometimes we do no gi-top classes. Sometimes when it is cold I wear a heavy gi and leave that on during the walk as well, to stay warm. Never wear my belt. Been doing this since I was in my early teens (currently 22) both where I currently live and to the place I went to in college. I've never once heard someone complain about it, and if I did I wouldn't particularly care.


----------



## JP3

I have heard too many stories of beginners, usually kids, wearing their complete outfits on the way to a class... then being diverted by something their parents had to do... and getting into fights with other kids.

Adults... it just seems embarrassing to be in full kit, but I get it when some dojos don't have a locker room or place to change. Just don't wear the belt. Any color belt, there's always a way for some idiot to take into his/her head that the belt represents a challenge.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JP3 said:


> I have heard too many stories of beginners, usually kids, wearing their complete outfits on the way to a class... then being diverted by something their parents had to do... and getting into fights with other kids.



I've heard those stories too. But it's always a friend of a cousin who knew a guy whose neighbor say this kid who said he went to school with this guy...

I don't place a lot of stock those stories. Most especially when they are with their parents, as you describe.



JP3 said:


> Adults... it just seems embarrassing to be in full kit, but I get it when some dojos don't have a locker room or place to change. Just don't wear the belt. Any color belt, there's always a way for some idiot to take into his/her head that the belt represents a challenge.



I generally change at the dojang, but not always. Now admitedly, I'm not going bar hoping in my dobak, but I've stopped by the local WallyWorld on the way home and seen students in their dobak (adults and kids) shopping. No hassles. I've also seen, quite literally, *thousands* of assault victims in 30+ years in the ER. I cannot think of any, off hand, that were assaulted because they were wearing a MA uniform. I can actually only think of one patient I ever saw who came in wearing a Gi. And he was a homeless guy who found one of those star-spangled 1980's atrocities at the Goodwill. Now, we could assume that this means the person in the uniform always wins, but that seems unlikely. Especially since I can't think of anybody ever telling me 'I talked crap to this guy in a gi and he kicked me into the next county.'


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

JP3 said:


> Adults... it just seems embarrassing to be in full kit, but I get it when some dojos don't have a locker room or place to change. Just don't wear the belt. Any color belt, there's always a way for some idiot to take into his/her head that the belt represents a challenge.


Yup. I dont have the space or time to change their, so it is much easier to throw on the top and put on the belt when I get their then try to change. I will also occasionally go get food afterwards, or do some shopping if I have the car, still in my MA t-shirt and gi pants. Still haven't gotten into any fights because of it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I had someone ask if I worked at a bakery once.


----------



## geezer

Interesting to come across this old thread again. Just last week I dropped into the neighborhood supermarket for a few things on my way home from teaching the evening class. I was still in my training clothes: black gym shorts and our school T-shirt. Being TCMA we have no belts. Yeah maybe I felt a little dorky, but the shirt was pretty faded and my outfit really just looked like ordinary workout clothes. Heck, it _was_ ordinary workout clothes.  Besides, as many of you already know, I have no shame and I _did_ need bread and milk. ....And _toilet paper_. Now that's important! 

So anyway, there I was, waiting at the checkout when I noticed another middle aged man standing in line behind me in a bright red gi, with a gold embroidered black belt, complete with a bunch a bunch of gold bars on the ends, like you know a 6th level master or something. A nice, really _new_ looking embroidered belt too!

Honestly I did a double-take. Make that triple-take. And then I really wanted to say something. You guys know what a hard time I have keeping my mouth shut. I really, _really _wanted to say something, like maybe... _What, no changing rooms at your dojo either?_ ....Or, _Wasn't Comic-con last month? ..._Or better yet, _Hey aren't you *Master Ken*? Can I have your autograph? _

But as I eyed this guy in his shiny new _Karate_ _Master _costume, I felt a little sorry for him. Not much chance that he was any kind of martial artist. Just some old LARPER trying to live out his fantasies. Definitely not someone I cared to start a conversation with. Especially since the martial arts are one of the few things I actually take seriously.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

geezer said:


> Interesting to come across this old thread again. Just last week I dropped into the neighborhood supermarket for a few things on my way home from teaching the evening class. I was still in my training clothes: black gym shorts and our school T-shirt. Being TCMA we have no belts. Yeah maybe I felt a little dorky, but the shirt was pretty faded and my outfit really just looked like ordinary workout clothes. Heck, it _was_ ordinary workout clothes.  Besides, as many of you already know, I have no shame and I _did_ need bread and milk. ....And _toilet paper_. Now that's important!
> 
> So anyway, there I was, waiting at the checkout when I noticed another middle aged man standing in line behind me in a bright red gi, with a gold embroidered black belt, complete with a bunch a bunch of gold bars on the ends, like you know a 6th level master or something. A nice, really _new_ looking embroidered belt too!
> 
> Honestly I did a double-take. Make that triple-take. And then I really wanted to say something. You guys know what a hard time I have keeping my mouth shut. I really, _really _wanted to say something, like maybe... _What, no changing rooms at your dojo either?_ ....Or, _Wasn't Comic-con last month? ..._Or better yet, _Hey aren't you *Master Ken*? Can I have your autograph? _
> 
> But as I eyed this guy in his shiny new _Karate_ _Master _costume, I felt a little sorry for him. Not much chance that he was any kind of martial artist. Just some old LARPER trying to live out his fantasies. Definitely not someone I cared to start a conversation with. Especially since the martial arts are one of the few things I actually take seriously.


Are you entirely certain it wasn't Master Ken? I would hate to imagine you missing out on the chance to meet him because you assumed he was some LARPER.


----------



## Tames D

geezer said:


> Interesting to come across this old thread again. Just last week I dropped into the neighborhood supermarket for a few things on my way home from teaching the evening class. I was still in my training clothes: black gym shorts and our school T-shirt. Being TCMA we have no belts. Yeah maybe I felt a little dorky, but the shirt was pretty faded and my outfit really just looked like ordinary workout clothes. Heck, it _was_ ordinary workout clothes.  Besides, as many of you already know, I have no shame and I _did_ need bread and milk. ....And _toilet paper_. Now that's important!
> 
> So anyway, there I was, waiting at the checkout when I noticed another middle aged man standing in line behind me in a bright red gi, with a gold embroidered black belt, complete with a bunch a bunch of gold bars on the ends, like you know a 6th level master or something. A nice, really _new_ looking embroidered belt too!
> 
> Honestly I did a double-take. Make that triple-take. And then I really wanted to say something. You guys know what a hard time I have keeping my mouth shut. I really, _really _wanted to say something, like maybe... _What, no changing rooms at your dojo either?_ ....Or, _Wasn't Comic-con last month? ..._Or better yet, _Hey aren't you *Master Ken*? Can I have your autograph? _
> 
> But as I eyed this guy in his shiny new _Karate_ _Master _costume, I felt a little sorry for him. Not much chance that he was any kind of martial artist. Just some old LARPER trying to live out his fantasies. Definitely not someone I cared to start a conversation with. Especially since the martial arts are one of the few things I actually take seriously.


And you didn't challenge him to a fight?


----------



## diynevala

geezer said:


> And then I really wanted to say something. You guys know what a hard time I have keeping my mouth shut. I really, _really _wanted to say something



Good for you, not acting like an a-hole this time - that really shows you have some discipline.....

But really, isn't that just a step away from actually saying something offensive? Maybe two steps from kicking his butt for being different? Maybe he did have a good reason to wear that outfit, maybe being a hero for the kids or something. And even if he didn't, it is none your business, right?

I do agree with most comments here on the "do not draw unwanted attention by wearing your gi in public" as there is a chance you run into problems with bullies or otherwise mentally unstable people. Take one hundred people, one wearing a gi. Maybe 60 of them just ignore the gi, 30 might say "oh he's gonna get into trouble wearing that", 8 think he looks nice, weird, cool or awkward, and finally ONE thinks it is an invitation to fight. The root of the problem is not the gi, but the one reacting on it.

The feminist movement has the same idea about women showing a lot of cleavage - they are not asking to get raped. While people should be free to wear whatever they want, some choices are just bad considering there are these bad apples among us. And this is ultimately just sad.


All that, and the possible dog ****, piss, vomit and just plain dirt - all good reasons to not wear the gi outside the dojo.


----------



## Gnarlie

It's a great way to display that one has wasted one's time, effort and money reaching black belt only to be completely oblivious to the massive self-defence failure this represents.

It also makes one a bit of a prat from a martial philosophy perspective. 

And I thought people who 'accidentally' leave a little bit of their black belt poking out of their bag every time were bad. 

There is just no excuse for not changing. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnight-shadow

I wear my MA uniform driving to class and never thought anything of it, although it's a lot less conspicuous than a Gi (blue tracker-type pants and a blue shirt). That said, at the sports centre I work at they do kids Taekwondo classes, and the instructor always comes into the centre wearing his Gi and belt, as do most of the kids.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Um is it illegal to do it? No
Does it hurt anyone? No

So who the hell cares if he does or not if he wants to good for him I won't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

Kickboxer101 said:


> Um is it illegal to do it? No
> Does it hurt anyone? No
> 
> So who the hell cares if he does or not if he wants to good for him I won't lose any sleep over it.



No, but like others have said, it can attract unwanted attention from thugs looking for a fight. It's a bit like teenage girls who go out at night in tank tops and hot pants. They are also not hurting anyone or doing anything illegal but they are asking for trouble from people who see them as an easy target.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Midnight-shadow said:


> No, but like others have said, it can attract unwanted attention from thugs looking for a fight. It's a bit like teenage girls who go out at night in tank tops and hot pants. They are also not hurting anyone or doing anything illegal but they are asking for trouble from people who see them as an easy target.


So what it's their choice it doesn't affect you or me. So why does anyone care what the guy wears seriously some people seem to think everything's their business and are so judgemental. If the guy wants to wear a bright purple gi with the words I AM A BLACK BELT COME HAVE A GO IF YOU THINK YOU'RE TOUGH ENOUGH on the back then I still don't care if the guy wants to do it he can do it. If he gets attacked for it then he'll have to deal with the consequences not us.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

Kickboxer101 said:


> So what it's their choice it doesn't affect you or me. So why does anyone care what the guy wears seriously some people seem to think everything's their business and are so judgemental. If the guy wants to wear a bright purple gi with the words I AM A BLACK BELT COME HAVE A GO IF YOU THINK YOU'RE TOUGH ENOUGH on the back then I still don't care if the guy wants to do it he can do it. If he gets attacked for it then he'll have to deal with the consequences not us.



Do you need to have some deep seated connection with something in order to have a discussion on it? I was merely stating that the reason why you might not want to wear your Gi in public is because it may attract unwanted attention from thugs looking for a fight. I personally have nothing against people who wear their Gi in public, but just like the teenage girls wearing tank tops and hot pants, they do so at their own risk. Hell, I come from Brighton in the UK and see weirder things on a daily basis than someone wearing a Gi.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Midnight-shadow said:


> Do you need to have some deep seated connection with something in order to have a discussion on it? I was merely stating that the reason why you might not want to wear your Gi in public is because it may attract unwanted attention from thugs looking for a fight. I personally have nothing against people who wear their Gi in public, but just like the teenage girls wearing tank tops and hot pants, they do so at their own risk. Hell, I come from Brighton in the UK and see weirder things on a daily basis than someone wearing a Gi.


I'm not saying just about you I've read these comments and some people are being really rude about the guy and seem to be getting a bit to upset. At the end of the day who cares what he wears


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I'm a bit surprised at some of the reactions I'm reading. A little holier-than-thou IMHO.

So you know the difference between a real martial artist and a wannabe based on the way he or she is dressed. Interesting.


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> If he gets attacked for it then he'll have to deal with the consequences not us.



Well, maybe you don't have to deal with the consequences but those on here who are police officers are likely to aren't they? As well as those that work in A&Es.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tez3 said:


> Well, maybe you don't have to deal with the consequences but those on here who are police officers are likely to aren't they? As well as those that work in A&Es.


Blame the people who attack him


----------



## Steve

diynevala said:


> Good for you, not acting like an a-hole this time - that really shows you have some discipline.....
> 
> But really, isn't that just a step away from actually saying something offensive? Maybe two steps from kicking his butt for being different? Maybe he did have a good reason to wear that outfit, maybe being a hero for the kids or something. And even if he didn't, it is none your business, right?
> 
> I do agree with most comments here on the "do not draw unwanted attention by wearing your gi in public" as there is a chance you run into problems with bullies or otherwise mentally unstable people. Take one hundred people, one wearing a gi. Maybe 60 of them just ignore the gi, 30 might say "oh he's gonna get into trouble wearing that", 8 think he looks nice, weird, cool or awkward, and finally ONE thinks it is an invitation to fight. The root of the problem is not the gi, but the one reacting on it.
> 
> The feminist movement has the same idea about women showing a lot of cleavage - they are not asking to get raped. While people should be free to wear whatever they want, some choices are just bad considering there are these bad apples among us. And this is ultimately just sad.
> 
> 
> All that, and the possible dog ****, piss, vomit and just plain dirt - all good reasons to not wear the gi outside the dojo.


I think it's a pretty big step away from saying something and in a different arena entirely from starting a fight.    

Out of 100 people looking at a guy in wearing a martial arts uniform at the store, I'd say it's more like 99 think it's incredibly nerdy, 1 guy thinks it's really cool, and 100 people forget about it almost instantly once the person is out of sight, unless it comes up in a thread like this.  Let's be real.   This thug scenario sounds like a scene from Rumble in the Bronx.


Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm a bit surprised at some of the reactions I'm reading. A little holier-than-thou IMHO.
> 
> So you know the difference between a real martial artist and a wannabe based on the way he or she is dressed. Interesting.


Come on, Bill.   Aren't you the guy who said this?


Bill Mattocks said:


> Whether anyone cares that I wear my gi pants is their problem and not mine.


glass houses, man.


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> Blame the people who attack him




Sigh. It's not a matter of 'blame' it's a matter of sorting out the victim, finding witnesses, taking statements, locating those responsible etc etc etc.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tez3 said:


> Sigh. It's not a matter of 'blame' it's a matter of sorting out the victim, finding witnesses, taking statements, locating those responsible etc etc etc.


Yeah well that's their job to do that they get paid their money for that. Fact is a guy should be able to wear what he wants if he can't without getting attacked that shows a problem with the other people not him


----------



## Jujutsuka

This actually happened a few times to me when I was younger. But it was only because I was on my way to taekwondo class. I had already put my dogi on when I left the house, so I figured I would be dressed before class started. I haven't done it much as an adult though, mainly because I'm worried that I might start a fight with someone. (You never know if some guy will come up to you and say: "You think you're tough 'cause you know karate? I'll beat you down.")


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Steve said:


> Come on, Bill.   Aren't you the guy who said this?
> glass houses, man.



I guess I'm not clear on how one relates to the other.

But if the point is to call out people who wear martial arts clothing outside the dojo, then I'm done with this thread. Ya'all have a nice day.


----------



## geezer

Sorry if my earlier post offended anybody. Although it was a true story, I was just telling it for a bit of humor. I guess some of you didn't see it that way. 

Incidentally when I take my son to his TKD class, _all_ the students arrive in their gi pants since the school has no private changing area and has just one cramped restroom. Often before or after class my son and I will stop in for a bite at the sandwich counter at the supermarket next door to the studio and naturally my son is wearing his gi pants and T-shirt with the school logo. Usually his belt too (in spite of my advising him against it --as a matter of ettiquette). There are often several other young students there with their parents, and the little ones are always all dressed up in full gi/dobok. It's really kinda cute.

Sometimes the head instructor, "Master Nick"  comes in for a bite as well, typically in his gi pants and School T. Never remember seeing him in his black belt, though I can't be sure. Regardless, he brings a lot of business into the store and everyone there knows him by his first name. It's a totally normal situation. 

The situation I described in my previous post was different. It was at a different supermarket, ...not next to a school, pretty late in the evening and the guy in the bright red gi and shiny new embroidered black belt with its gold lettering and all those rank bars just seemed so out of place ...and frankly a little odd. Otherwise I certainly would have started a conversation. I'm a pretty extroverted guy. And I know a lot of people with high ranks in various martial arts. But this guy didn't seem quite right. So I just bought my groceries and toilet paper and quietly went home.


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah well that's their job to do that they get paid their money for that. Fact is a guy should be able to wear what he wants if he can't without getting attacked that shows a problem with the other people not him



You've missed the point, 'they' (we) may get paid to look after all sorts of idiots and sort out their problems but really, personal responsibility goes a long way, and you should remember who is paying for the police...you and they may be dealing with an idiots when you need them to be dealing with you.

I don't care whether people wear their training clothes outside or not, it was just silly to suggest that when incidents happen only the 'victim' is the one who has to sort things out.


----------



## Gnarlie

I have a number of issues with kids and adults wearing their training clothes outside of the training hall. 

They represent the school, as does their behaviour.

If they are going home, they are sweaty.  Gross, and linked to the above. It's also very cold in winter with wet clothes. 

Most places have a changing area, and those that don't, it's easy to pull on a tracksuit over a MA uniform. 

As much as I would enjoy the free advertising, it's just not good etiquette or self defence.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D

geezer said:


> Sorry if my earlier post offended anybody. Although it was a true story, I was just telling it for a bit of humor. I guess some of you didn't see it that way.


Geezer, I saw the humor in your post. I hope you didn't take my response as anything but friendly humor.


----------



## Phobius

People are being too touchy. My tshirt may say Wing Tsun, do I care about it? Not really.

If I need to go do some shopping on my way home I will do so in my training t-shirt. Reason being that I may not have time to do this later on and if I am to take a shower then the shop will close before I am done.

So now will I get jumped because of my clothes? To be honest this is a scenario that can happen because I changed to fresh looking clothes and some guy thinks me wearing a shirt is a bit too dressed up and wants to punch me for being a bit too clean and freshly showered when walking into a store.

Instead my thought on the matter is this, if someone wants to jump you because of your t-shirt or clothes in general. Better they jump you than some other guy/girl that may not be prepared. People that will fight in such a scenario will find any reason to fight someone else otherwise. It is a thrill they are looking for.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

Phobius said:


> People are being too touchy. My tshirt may say Wing Tsun, do I care about it? Not really.
> 
> If I need to go do some shopping on my way home I will do so in my training t-shirt. Reason being that I may not have time to do this later on and if I am to take a shower then the shop will close before I am done.
> 
> So now will I get jumped because of my clothes? To be honest this is a scenario that can happen because I changed to fresh looking clothes and some guy thinks me wearing a shirt is a bit too dressed up and wants to punch me for being a bit too clean and freshly showered when walking into a store.
> 
> Instead my thought on the matter is this, if someone wants to jump you because of your t-shirt or clothes in general. Better they jump you than some other guy/girl that may not be prepared. People that will fight in such a scenario will find any reason to fight someone else otherwise. It is a thrill they are looking for.



That's an interesting take on the situation.


----------



## Tez3

Phobius said:


> Instead my thought on the matter is this, if someone wants to jump you because of your t-shirt or clothes in general. Better they jump you than some other guy/girl that may not be prepared. People that will fight in such a scenario will find any reason to fight someone else otherwise. It is a thrill they are looking for.



You are more likely to be jumped on if your shirt was a Tap Out one


----------



## Kickboxer101

Damm so according to most on this thread I can't wear a belt in public? Damm that's going to suck when my trousers keep falling down in public


----------



## geezer

Kickboxer101 said:


> Damm so according to most on this thread I can't wear a belt in public? Damm that's going to suck when my trousers keep falling down in public



Braces my good man, wear braces.


----------



## Buka

I've never been fashionable. Never cared what I wore in public, as long as it was comfortable and warm. (I like warm) nobody else ever cared what I wore in public, either. I have a ratty hooded sweatshirt that's thirty years old, an old "snap, tap or nap" job. I wear it anywhere I want, always have. Nobody cares.

I wouldn't walk down the street wearing my gi, but I wouldn't wear it in the shower, either, or to bed. These days kids wear their gis to their dojos, usually getting out of mom's mini van. I find it tacky, but who really cares?

But if I was walking down the street and an adult was coming toward me in a gi, I'd either cross the street, or take out a cigar ask him for a light.


----------



## WaterGal

I think it's generally a little tacky to go around in your uniform and belt, but at the same time..... sometimes if I'm at the school working and need to run to the store real quick because we ran out of paper towels or whatever, I'll just go how I am.  I also have an introductory course I teach at a some local daycares, and for that I'll just go in my uniform because it makes things easier, plus that way everyone there knows who I am and isn't like "why is there a strange woman in the daycare?".

What cracks me up is when I have someone see me in my uniform and ask if I do martial arts.  No dude, I just wear this as a fashion statement.


----------



## Flatfish

I usually need to pick up groceries after class in the store right next to the dojang. We do not have changing facilities so I wear my Dobok for the 5 mins it takes to get the shopping done. Don't care if it bothers anyone.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> Honestly, I have no philosophical objection.  But I do find this dorky on an epic scale.  Even just gi pants is pretty nerdy, but to wear the entire ensemble in public is cheesy to the nth degree.



I only object to it on two grounds (other than it seems needlessly showy). Firstly, it can invite bullies to challenge the wearer. Part of my approach to self-defense is not to advertise what you are capable of, so nobody feels the need to test it. Secondly, it's just part of the tradition I learned under. We ritually fold our gi at the end of a class, and it should come back to the next class folded the same way (hopefully, unfolded-washed-refolded).


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> I usually roll up my gi and wrap it in the belt.  Finding a dressing room/locker room isn't a big deal for me.  I'll change clothes pretty much anywhere, as long as it's got room to breathe.  In fact, because I'm claustrophobic, I'm more likely to change in public than in a bathroom stall or changing room, just because I get panicky within seconds if I don't have at least arms' length around me to move.
> 
> Of course, I'm sensitive to kids and won't drop trow just anywhere.  I try to be aware of the females, too, but we share a changing room at my BJJ school, and while I try to look out for the women, it's not enough of a priority to get me to step into one of the windowless coffins my school calls changing stalls.
> 
> All of this simply to say, I'll change clothes pretty much anywhere rather than wear my gi around town, although we all get caught unprepared from time to time.  I had to wear my Gameness gi pants into a grocery store once and was very self conscious.


I'm also prone to changing pretty much anywhere. In my case, I think it goes back to my experience in theatre in childhood and college; we often changed costumes quickly just off-stage, if there wasn't time to go to a dressing room.


----------



## pgsmith

It was an interesting thread, but I've noticed a number of people getting in a snit saying they will wear their training t-shirt wherever they please. Well, the thread topic specifically states _wearing your gi and belt in public_. It doesn't say anything about t-shirts. The original post was about a person wearing their full karate uniform in public. My personal take (by way of my senior Japanese instructors) on such a thing is that it shouldn't be done. Not for self-defense reasons, and not for fear of getting your uniform dirty, but because the uniform is for a specific purpose not shared by most of today's society, therefore you will stand out like a flashing neon sign. This is the antithesis of traditional Japanese martial arts training, where a person is supposed to avoid drawing undue attention to themselves through anything other than the beauty and effectiveness of their movements.

  This outlook is why the traditional Japanese martial arts tend to disassociate themselves from the more modern "karate" and XMA schools with their flashy weapon katas and bright sparkly uniforms. As one of my instructors put it many years ago when asked this very question ... "we are not a circus, so don't make yourself look like a clown!"

  Just my opinions, worth what you paid for them.


----------



## Rough Rider

What I find most surprising about this thread is the number of dojos that don't have a locker room.  I guess I'm spoiled.


----------



## Ironbear24

When I was a teen I sometimes had to walk to my kenpo dojo. I had my gi in a backpack and just changed into it when I got to the dojo since we had a dressing room.

There was one occasion though where I made the mistake of walking there in my gi, I will never do that again. Every other person I passed by would tease me calling me "Daniel San" and making akward Bruce lee noises. 

I'm never doing that again lol.


----------



## Steve

I wore a t-shirt yesterday with an upside down panda bear and the word, "bearimbolo." 

It's a jiu jitsu shirt, but I'm pretty sure most people don't know it.


----------



## SenseiHitman

Martial arts is a jewel that needs to be hidden from sight,  and in my method we swear to keep the fist a secret.  I'm know that is the same for many other methods as well, I bet this guy studies at a McDojo and since he spent money to be able to brag that he is a black belt hes making sure he gets his moneys worth.  All the real black belts I have met regardless of method would never wear a gi in public and they avoid conversations about martial arts with outsiders.  This guy is a poser for sure.


----------



## Tez3

SenseiHitman said:


> Martial arts is a jewel that needs to be hidden from sight,  and in my method we swear to keep the fist a secret.  I'm know that is the same for many other methods as well, I bet this guy studies at a McDojo and since he spent money to be able to brag that he is a black belt hes making sure he gets his moneys worth.  All the real black belts I have met regardless of method would never wear a gi in public and they avoid conversations about martial arts with outsiders.  This guy is a poser for sure.



The first rule of fight club.........................


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pgsmith said:


> It was an interesting thread, but I've noticed a number of people getting in a snit saying they will wear their training t-shirt wherever they please. Well, the thread topic specifically states _wearing your gi and belt in public_. It doesn't say anything about t-shirts. The original post was about a person wearing their full karate uniform in public. My personal take (by way of my senior Japanese instructors) on such a thing is that it shouldn't be done. Not for self-defense reasons, and not for fear of getting your uniform dirty, but because the uniform is for a specific purpose not shared by most of today's society, therefore you will stand out like a flashing neon sign. This is the antithesis of traditional Japanese martial arts training, where a person is supposed to avoid drawing undue attention to themselves through anything other than the beauty and effectiveness of their movements.
> 
> This outlook is why the traditional Japanese martial arts tend to disassociate themselves from the more modern "karate" and XMA schools with their flashy weapon katas and bright sparkly uniforms. As one of my instructors put it many years ago when asked this very question ... "we are not a circus, so don't make yourself look like a clown!"
> 
> Just my opinions, worth what you paid for them.


And I share that aesthetic. When I played soccer, I didn't like wearing my full soccer uniform to the store, either. When my motorcycle was my primary transportation, I didn't like wearing my leathers into the mall - I'd rather just lock the coat in my saddlebags. I'd do both out of convenience at times, but it always felt a bit odd to me. Soccer clothes were for playing soccer, and riding leathers were for riding.


----------



## diynevala

gpseymour said:


> We ritually fold our gi at the end of a class, and it should come back to the next class folded the same way (hopefully, unfolded-washed-refolded).



Deepest bow to this. My son just stuffs his judogi in the training bag, whereas I fold mine quickly - folded gi takes much less space. I wash my gi right after every class, and after drying I fold it neatly back to the training bag, along with my son's.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

diynevala said:


> Deepest bow to this. My son just stuffs his judogi in the training bag, whereas I fold mine quickly - folded gi takes much less space. I wash my gi right after every class, and after drying I fold it neatly back to the training bag, along with my son's.


When I started training NGA, I wouldn't have made it out of the dojo intact if that instructor had caught me NOT folding my gi. Nobody wanted a dressing-down by Mr. Weber, so gi's were folded, and folded well.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> I'm also prone to changing pretty much anywhere. In my case, I think it goes back to my experience in theatre in childhood and college; we often changed costumes quickly just off-stage, if there wasn't time to go to a dressing room.



And why you should wear your good undies to training.


----------



## pgsmith

drop bear said:


> And why you should wear your good undies to training.


  Makes me think of my first trip to Japan back in the early 90's. I was in Kawasaki for work, and asked one of the guys that spoke a little English if he knew somewhere in the area that did Japanese sword arts so I could go watch. He took me that evening to a little place in a large building, introduced me to the instructor (who spoke no English) and off he went. I had my kit with me and he invited me (with much gesturing and arm waving) to join them for practice. By this time, there were five other people there, all of them looked to be in their 60's (including one woman). I was watching to see where everyone went to change when everybody just started dropping clothes on the floor. The Japanese were much less body conscious than we are in the U.S., so I just followed along with the crowd. Had a hard time not staring at the grandma's Hello Kitty panties though!


----------



## Balrog

Kickboxer101 said:


> Damm so according to most on this thread I can't wear a belt in public? Damm that's going to suck when my trousers keep falling down in public





seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?


I don't see what the issue is.  I have been known to wear my uniform in public.  I'll change into it at home, go to the school and teach, and then SWMBO will say, "Hey, can you stop at the grocery store on the way home and pick up...."?   So there I am, pushing a basket through the store in my uniform.  And someone will always say something, which gives me the opportunity to whip out a card, VIP them and invite them to come do a free lesson.

It's all good.  My only peeve is people who wear the uniform and *don't* wear the belt.  The belt is part of the uniform.  You might as well not wear your pants while you're at it.

My $0.02 worth....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> And why you should wear your good undies to training.


Wait. Undies?


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> Wait. Undies?



Well, yeah...
That's what the Gi was, originally. Peoples underwear.
At least, that is one origin story.


----------



## geezer

Balrog said:


> ...So there I am, pushing a basket through the store in my uniform.  And someone will always say something, which gives me the opportunity to whip out a card, VIP them and invite them to come do a free lesson.



Yep, promote the MA at every opportunity. I'd do exactly the same.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Balrog said:


> don't see what the issue is.  I have been known to wear my uniform in public.  I'll change into it at home, go to the school and teach, and then SWMBO wilay, "HI ey, can you stop at the grocery store on the way home and pick up...."?   So there I am, pushing a basket through the store in my uniform.  And someone will always say something, which gives me the opportunity to whip out a card, VIP them and invite them to come do a free lesson.



I suspect that if this were actually studied, the most common response to someone wearing their dobak in public would be no response. The next would likely be curiosity, a question or two, or a "I did xxxxx when I was 3"-type comment. Being attacked because of the uniform? I really do not think this is at all likely. I've never seen an assault with this used as the reason. Nor have I ever seen a credible report of it ever happening.



Balrog said:


> It's all good.  My only peeve is people who wear the uniform and *don't* wear the belt.  The belt is part of the uniform.  You might as well not wear your pants while you're at it.
> 
> My $0.02 worth....



Personally, if you MUST leave part of your uniform off, I really really really prefer that it be the belt, not the pants.


----------



## Tired_Yeti

seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into...


Sounds to me like he's inviting an @$$ beating. I guess he knows he's safe in that neighborhood and on that bus route. There are some 'hoods where guys would test a fool dressed up like that.

There's also the possibility that he's just a wannabe poser and isn't even an actual black belt (or even a karateka)



Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, yeah...
> That's what the Gi was, originally. Peoples underwear.
> At least, that is one origin story.


Yes, that's one story, though not the best-supported version I've heard (seems more likely it's derived from field hands' clothing, perhaps Okinawan?). I know of at least one anecdote that may give us a clue as to how the two got confounded, as it has a Japanese instructor (in pre-WWII Japan) referring to showing up without hakama as being like showing up without your pants on.

I don't think that was the intent of the post I replied to. And mine was a joke in reply.


----------



## Tired_Yeti

Balrog said:


> ...So there I am, pushing a basket through the store in my uniform.  And someone will always say something, which gives me the opportunity to whip out a card, VIP them and invite them to come do a free lesson....


Yes! Cosplay is a great marketing tool! I often do my grocery shopping in a g-string and a bow tie and I can't tell you how many women have come up to me and want to hire me to dress up like a cop for their best friend's bachelorette party!

(OK...I made that last part up)



"Re-stomp the groin"
Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tired_Yeti said:


> Yes! Cosplay is a great marketing tool! I often do my grocery shopping in a g-string and a bow tie and I can't tell you how many women have come up to me and want to hire me to dress up like a cop for their best friend's bachelorette party!
> 
> (OK...I made that last part up)



Please tell us that you made up the first part too...


----------



## 40th Alabama

seninoniwashi said:


> I just have to get this out there and get everyone's opinion because it's been bugging me:
> 
> A few days a week when I drive to work I see a guy who is always leaning against a bus stop pole waiting for the bus in his karate gi with his black belt on. He's got a back pack on his back which tells me he's probably got cloths he can change into. I always try to keep to my own but everytime I see this guy I want to honk at him and shake my fist - or stop and at least talk to him. It's not my business so I take a deep breath and keep driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this? Instructors - how would you feel if you saw one of your black belts all posed up in public leaning on a pole like John Wayne?




We instruct our students to NOT wear their uniforms outside the dojang.  I agree with one of the posters that you can wear the pants and change into the top later and then wear your belt (changing areas are a problem).  I would add though, in Atlanta you can see a guy wearing a pink tutu twirling a baton, one wearing a crown with a king's robe, and there is Bicycle Bob who wears his bike pants and apparently either carries all of his socks in the crotch or has an 18" slong.  The guy may just not be "right".


----------



## drop bear

I have to get a sneaky shot of this tkd guy who wears his belt with a t shirt to do the groceries.

As far as I can tell. That would mean after training the belt has to come off the gi top has to come off and then the belt has to go back on.

Which seems pretty intentional.


----------



## Kickboxer101

drop bear said:


> I have to get a sneaky shot of this tkd guy who wears his belt with a t shirt to do the groceries.
> 
> As far as I can tell. That would mean after training the belt has to come off the gi top has to come off and then the belt has to go back on.
> 
> Which seems pretty intentional.


To be fair some places are allowed to train in gi pants and a t shirt and belt especially in summer months


----------



## drop bear

Kickboxer101 said:


> To be fair some places are allowed to train in gi pants and a t shirt and belt especially in summer months



Yeah pretty dry shirt for after training.

And no t shirts.


----------



## Kickboxer101

drop bear said:


> Yeah pretty dry shirt for after training.


Could've been a while after training or might've simply not been a hard class so the guy didnt sweat
And yeah but not all schools train like that I know I never wore a t shirt in my traditional days but I know I a lot of people did


----------

